# #generic what bodyfat am I



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Genuinely no idea...


















Please excuse my inability to flex or pose.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

20% as a guess.

Not sure really mate but you've got a good bit of mass on you, fair play.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd say less than 20% myself, more around the 15% mark considering the mass.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> I'd say less than 20% myself, more around the 15% mark considering the mass.


inbetween 20 and 15 is a fair shout


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Cheers guys, that's what I had hoped... So if I can get down to around 10% I should start to look actually properly lean


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd say around 16-18%


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

youve got some helpful lighting on the first pic.

i would say 15-17%


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> youve got some helpful lighting on the first pic.
> 
> i would say 15-17%


Dat downlighting.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

14%


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

15/17% from them pics.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wheres the pictures from the back? or do you just want to know 50% of your Bodyfat?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Will see if I have some...


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Closest I have


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

14-18%. hard to tell, lean legs but a rougher upper half on shoulders an chest. not got a mate who is handy with some callipers?


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Not that I know of, I mean it's not to crucial, as I still have a lot of work to do! I was more curious....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the down light makes things appear better, from what i see and the fact you have a good muscle base, then i would say approx 15% no where near the 20% some are saying that is for sure


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

14-17% IMO


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

John J Rambo said:


> View attachment 153499


According to that I'd pushing 10% I'm no way pushing 10%. A similar one to the one you posted is kicking about somewhere which I feel is more accurate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Regardless of the %age its too much, you need to lean out a little


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> Regardless of the %age its too much, you need to lean out a little


On my to do list.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

15 to 20, its always 15 to 20 before anyone thinks they are good enough to post a picture - the answer shoulde be made a sticky,

'


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

15% roughly at a guess. Got a nice build mate.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

To resurrect an old thread...

Progress?


----------

